# Tree Stand Safety



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

I just purchsed my first tree stand - a climber. I have a full body climbing harness that I will be wearing, but just want to run a couple points past everyone for comments/corrections that I need to do.

I plan on running a safety strap when I climb. Adjust strap, climb, adjust strap, climb.... keeping tied to tree at all times.

Once I have found a tree, I may leave a rope tied to tree at hunting height so I can run a prussic knot as I climb. My thoughts are that a rope should last through the season. First climb up tree and last climb down would be using a saftey strap around the tree.

My questions...does this process seem correct? Will the rope/prussic knot be sufficient? Should I use a dynamic or static climbing rope, and is it safe to leave that out in woods for extended period in weather?

I am a little afraid of heights, deathly afraid of fallilng from heights!

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't know much about different types of rope, etc.

I will tell you this... You can never be too safe. When in doubt, lean to the safety side. While it is more of a hassle, the one time you fall and your harness catches you safely... It'll be 100000% worth it.


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

...climb like you PLAN on falling. There's nothing like a fear of heights to improve your odds.


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

practice using the stand morf then a few times before game day.always use the harrness and safety rope the whole way up and down.and always tie the bottom to the top of the stand with rope no father then u can strech your feet to grab it back up.u will thank me on this advice sooner or later...be safe


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

always be hooked to the tree. use a linemans belt to climb!! I fell 30 ft this june using a climber to hang stands. I had a harness on but forgot my linemans belt and didnt think much of it( ive used it hundreds of times) got to my final hieght and was going to hook to the tree when i lost the bottom platform and down i went!! I have no clue how i didnt break something or kill myself.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

ryan-b said:


> always be hooked to the tree. use a linemans belt to climb!! I fell 30 ft this june using a climber to hang stands. I had a harness on but forgot my linemans belt and didnt think much of it( ive used it hundreds of times) got to my final hieght and was going to hook to the tree when i lost the bottom platform and down i went!! I have no clue how i didnt break something or kill myself.


 I remember when you posted this when it happened. Everytime i climb a tree i think about you dude, how fortunate you are, and how **** just happens.


----------

